# Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen



## bernd_95 (29. Juli 2011)

Moin 

ich hatte 2 Lieder/Aldi Stender,
http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Teleskoprutenhalter
und da ich nächste woche los will dachte ich mir wie versuchste die eig nich zusammen zu bauen ???
Wen einer die anleitung haben will sol ers in die komentare schreiben. War nichmal ne halbe stunde arbeit.
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsci00040r9k1hu3f8.jpg


----------



## kielerjung (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel stender umbauen*

Schöne Idee. Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## heinmama (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel stender umbauen*

Hallo Bernd 95,

finde ich schön das Du Dich anderen Projekten widmest.
Sieht auch gut aus, aber Dein Plateau hast Du wohl zu den Akten gelegt.

Viel Spaß noch beim Basteln.

Gr
Heinmama


----------



## Bolli82 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel stender umbauen*

Wäre sehr cool die Anleitung zu bekommen. Sieht ja sogar ausreichend Stabil aus. Ist das auch gut transportierbar?

Grüße


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel stender umbauen*

Hi, 

sieht echt top aus!

Ich habe mir auch zwei gekauft. Wenn du eh eine Anleitung geschrieben hast, dann würde ich mich über dieser freuen!

Stell es doch einfahc hier herein.

mfg
Kretzer


----------



## ...andreas.b... (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel stender umbauen*

danke, für die bilder! aus dem text wird ja keiner schlau.


----------



## Gondoschir (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Was ist in der Box unterm Bett drin? |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## bernd_95 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

1 die anleitung kommt noch hab aber gerade besuch 
und 2 da sind couputerteile drin


----------



## KölnerAngler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Hallo auch,

keine schlechte Idee!

Ich habe auch noch zwei so Dinger. Mal schauen was ich mit nem Ständer sonst noch machen kann, da der meist doch etwas instabil ist(zumindest meine Erfahrung am Rhein mit den Lidl-Teilen).

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## bernd_95 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

sie stabelität is eigentlich ganz inortnurng. 
und zu der anleitung nochwas da müst ihr euch leider noch etwas gedulden ich werde das mit meinem couseng nächste woch in einer video zeigen


----------



## Henno96 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Also ich habe die selbe Idee wie mein couseng gehabt und da wir nächste woche unsere erste session absitzen werden wir wenn wir ziet finden was sehr warscheinlich sit eine anleutung filmen 
zu der Frage ob sie gut transportierbar sind kann ich nur sagen jaa man kann die beine anklappen oder esdurch einfaches auseinanderziehen uin 2 teile zerlegen aber weiters wierd in der anleitung beschrieben


----------



## Firehawk81 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Jutte Idee. #6 Hab auch zwei von den Teilen im Keller. Wenn du die Anleitung zum bauen frei gibst, wäre ich daran interessiert.


----------



## heinmama (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Hallo, 

wann kommt das Video ?

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Bolli82 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Warte auch sehr drauf.


----------



## Bolli82 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

Wollte mal nachfragen wie es denn mit dem Video jetzt aussieht.
Mir würden auch Bilder oder skizzen reichen:


----------



## bernd_95 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

moin sorry das ich mich so lange nich gemeldet hab war fast nich zuhause und hatte deswegen auch keine zeit. 
Ein video wird nicht geben weil keine zeit dafür hab

ich fotografiere die einzelnen schritte 

wie die ständer ganz normal aussehen wist ihr ja als 1 schraub ihr die beiden beine ab 





dann sind unter den beinen solche plastik dinger die müst ihr ihrgentwie wegbrechen oda soo und dann müst ihr bei einem bein alle ausfahrbahren beine rausnem einfach mit einem schraubenzier die kleinen bolzen rausschlagen 
und bei dem anderen bein nur das 1 ausfahrbahre bein 
und die beine wieder drann schrauben
das siet dan soo aus 





dann einfach das lange bein in das kurze schieben fertig


----------



## Kretzer83 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

aha.. wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann scheint mir das aber nicht wirklich sehr stabil zu sein. Also bei offener Bremse/Freilauf vieleicht zu gebrauchen, mehr aber auch nicht, oder ;+


----------



## Bolli82 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*

bin mit der beiden einzelnd hinstell Variante auch zufrieden. Also das abbrechen etc ist dann etwas was ich nicht machen werde. Bin so aber zufrieden.


----------



## Kretzer83 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aldi/Lidel Ständer umbauen*



antonio schrieb:


> warum da dran rumbasteln?
> beide ständer einzeln aufgestellt ergeben den gleichen effekt bzw. erfüllen den gleichen zweck.
> 
> antonio



genau so mache ich es auch. Am stabilsten ist es, wenn bei einem ein Bein, beim anderen zwei Beine nach vorne zeigen.


----------

